
Excellent Twitter rant on the state of modern UIs - api
https://twitter.com/gravislizard/status/927593460642615296
======
r721
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15643663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15643663)

